# How should I practice the piano?



## UnTalBilly

Hi. I've been learning the piano for a year now with group classes once every week. At the end of the schoolyear I noticed I didn't feel I was making any progress. I'm currently stuck with the Invention No. 8 by J.S. Bach. I think this might have something to do with the way I practice. Basically I play a couple of pieces I know and then a new one, which is now Bach's Invention. I've heard one should also practice scales/arpeggios, but I have no idea how to go about it.

Can anyone describe how a good practice session should go about, detailing also which arpeggios/scales to do and how to do them?

Thanks so much


----------



## Taggart

8 is in F major so ... practice F major scale, arpeggio and broken chord pattern. That will get you fingers a) loosened up b) ready to start the piece.

Next, start with the first few bars. Work out the fingering that suits your hands. Play them until you have them well learned then move on.

All sorts of other tips - take it slowly; use a metronome; set yourself goals.


----------

